
What are the best contemporary alternatives to Vault for secret storage? - devopsforlyfe
Googling around, it looks like there&#x27;s Vault... and most everything else is just storing PGP encrypted files in Github or stuff like that. Is there a good list of all top products in the secret management area, or a good recent comparison of features?<p>Thanks HN!
======
nickpsecurity
Zip it up with bogus name followed by Bcrypt or in a Truecrypt/VeraCrypt
volume uploaded into Dropbox or whatever. You get benefit of proven solution
for critical part, esp Truecrypt since NSA hated it, with easy usability and
cost/storage/availability of 3rd party storage.

~~~
devopsforlyfe
I should have added that this is for enterprise use, and the main use case is
providing secrets to services when provisioning new hosts / containers or
updating said secrets.

Your comment sounds to me as something that would work well for personal use,
as a password manager replacement.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Yeah, that's a lot more complex. I'll leave others to this one.

